# LYS in Asheville



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

I Live in Calabash NC but heading to Asheville area for week. Does anyoneknow of LYS in the area??? Always love new LYS!!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Try knitmap.com

I'm in NC but in Clayton near Raleigh.

Fran


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Friends and Fiberworks at the Biltmore Square Mall


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Try this link: http://www.knitmap.com/

It is a way to find yarn shops by zip code. Good luck and have fun on your trip.

Sandi


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

LYS by zip code is fine, but I think it is always better if you can get a recommendation from someone who lives in the area and has been to the shop. I got some ideas from the ladies here when I was planning a trip to Lancaster, PA and the shops were great. The shop owners were happy to here that someone had been there and recommended them. By the way, thanks to the ladies who helped me.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

If your going VERY soon, head on over to YARN PARADISE in Biltmore Village. They're closing (owner has health issues) but, they still have a large selection of yarn at 40% off. They may not have everything you're looking for, but, you may be able to score some great yarn at a good price.
It's such a shame this LYS is closing, it's my favorite in the area.


----------



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

Leaving next Friday and will hit that store ASAP! Thanks!


----------



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree, I like ideas from knitters who like LYS in the area...could also include Hendersonville, blowing rock, Boone, brevard, etc..


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Definately friends and fiberworks. Awesome store. Purls in downtown Asheville. I live about 15 min south of Asheville


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

My DD lives in Asheville and there is a yarn shop downtown that I have been to it several times. Don't remember the name but it will be in the phone book. Love it ! ! ! ! !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, Purls is a wonderful store, I am in Southern California and my DH and I were there earlier this year and I can tell you that Purls was a wonderful store.


shshipp said:


> Definately friends and fiberworks. Awesome store. Purls in downtown Asheville. I live about 15 min south of Asheville


----------



## VickieJ (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently visited Yarn Paradise in Asheville while traveling for business. They have a great selection and helpful staff.


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a yarn shop in Candler, NC. It is at 1768 Smokey Park Highway, not far from Biltmore Square Mall. The name is C&M Shop.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

The first time I went to Friends and fiberworks my husband was with me and as we walked in we both stopped in astonishment and he said "You just died and went to yarn heaven". they have more novelty yarns than I have seen anywhere and the most beautiful wools but for sale are items that are the best ideas that are so simple you will wonder why you didn't think of them


----------



## Maunts (Jan 6, 2013)

There is a great shop in Lenoir. It is downtown on Main Street. Chixs with Stixs.


----------



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks to all of faithful KP readers, we will go to all the stores suggested and I will post any others I find during our travels!! Can't wait to hit the blue ridge parkway and the mountains!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

In Franklin there is a great yarn shop named Silver Threads and Golden Needles.


----------



## SandraSK (Mar 22, 2013)

Try The Yarn Shop in Black Mountain, just east of Asheville


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, Friends and Fiberworks at the Biltmore Square Mall! I was just there Monday. Love it! Nice, helpful ladies in there too. Not tried any in downtown Asheville. (I seem to get lost easily in Asheville; Biltmore Square Mall is right off interstate at Exit 33--very easy to find--lol!)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

shshipp said:


> Definately friends and fiberworks. Awesome store. Purls in downtown Asheville. I live about 15 min south of Asheville


I am also in Hendersonville. Is the store, Yarns to Dye For still on Greenville Hwy. Last time I was there they were talking about moving to Florida? I used to get a newsletter, but that stopped a while back.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Holly Troxell said:


> Thanks to all of faithful KP readers, we will go to all the stores suggested and I will post any others I find during our travels!! Can't wait to hit the blue ridge parkway and the mountains!


Due to the govt shutdown, the Parkway is closed. Hope they get it open for leaf season.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brevard no longer has a yarn shop (which is truly a shame as it was fabulous), In Hendersonville, there is Yarns to Dye For
927 Greenville Highway
Hendersonville, NC
828-6970630
And if you like good authenic German food, there is Haus Heidelburg just up the street from the yarn shop - it is fabulous
Goodl luck


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Holly - I will be heading to Calabash in Nov - are there any good yarn shops there - thanks for any information.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Parkway is still open. Just no services open.


----------



## Anitra (May 31, 2013)

Is Charlotte's Fibers stll operating in Brevard? Great store!
Anitra


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

No. She retired and plans on traveling with her husband. Good for her but not for knitters. It was a great shop.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

TheresaD said:


> Parkway is still open. Just no services open.


Thanks. Just saw on news that they forced the Pisgak Inn to close today. All bathrooms, camping areas are closed in Pisgah Natl Forest, Smoky Mountain Park and along the Parkway. But yes the roads are open.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been to Yarn Paradise, and liked their selection. The staff was helpful.

I think it's in Biltmore Village.


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Yarn shop in Candler has closed for business. Purls on Wall Street, Friends and Fiberworks in Biltmore Square Mall and "Yarn Paradise in Asheville, Two yarn shops in Black Mountain, but can't think of the names, but town is small enough you can find them easily and other things to do.


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

The Yarn Nook is the shop that closed in Candler. C&M shop is still open. It is located at 1768 Smokey Park highway, in Candler.


----------



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.knitnpurl.biz. Here is a link to my favorite LYS in the area. The folks are very friendly and selection is great!! Recently took a 2 hr class in Magic loop and am using the technique on sleeves on sweater for DGD. I would definitely make a trip there!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you for this information - it is appreciated


----------



## Cathope427 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you go to Yarn Paradise, go up the hill, under I-40 and a block past that to Apollo Flame Bistro. It used to be next to a used bookstore. Their food was amazing, the portions huge, and their prices mind blowingly cheap. It is very realistic for a couple to get out for right at $20 for dinner. Expect to take leftovers, because you want to save room for dessert. 

Also, I thought there used to be a second yarn store downtown, not far at all from Purls. They are called Earth Guild. Does anyone know if they're still open? They had their own line of yarns. They are pretty. I have one roll of it. 

Hope you enjoy that city. It is a great place.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I have eaten at that restaurant on visits to Asheville. It's still the same, good food and lots of it.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Every time we go to Biltmore Mall to Friends and Fiberworks we always go to the Apollo. Their first restaurant is located just south of the Biltmore Estate exit off I-40 on the right hand side as you are going south, if we are going to Yarn Paradise in Biltmore Village that is the one we go to. Enjoy!


----------



## Holly Troxell (Jun 12, 2012)

I am always amazed and delighted at the number of KPers who take a few minutes to share information. Thanks to everyone and we will be dining at the Apollo bistro!!!


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Just for future i nformation:

Somtime in the month of JANUARY,2014, Friends and Fiberworks will be moving to Candler,NC. Actually that is not all that far from their present location. The mall in which they are now located will be in the process of renovation. It will be a job to move, but I am sure it will be a great place to make your LYS when they get settled.


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting about the moving of Friends and Fiberworks. I hope their new store will be easy to find. Guess I will have to figure out how to use my GPS direction app on my phone.


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

The have just announced that a part of the Blue Ridge Parkway will be closed for about 2 weeks for bridge maintenance. The rest is open and it is easy to go around the closed area.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hokodah said:


> Just for future i nformation:
> 
> Somtime in the month of JANUARY,2014, Friends and Fiberworks will be moving to Candler,NC. Actually that is not all that far from their present location. The mall in which they are now located will be in the process of renovation. It will be a job to move, but I am sure it will be a great place to make your LYS when they get settled.


Candler is off I-40 west of Asheville. Not hard to find.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been out of touch, so sorry to be so late in responding, but wanted to mention a fabulous yarn shop in the Grove Arcade. Name escapes me, but it's fantastic. Lots of roving yarns, too. Natural fibers, homespun, and glitz, too.


----------

